# Bad luck Marple



## Figtoria (Apr 27, 2015)

So last night when I got home from work she was sitting in the cage like this:



Any ideas? I have an appointment with the avian vet, but the soonest he can see her is Tuesday morning.

Sigh.


----------



## Budgiezilla (May 15, 2015)

My first instinct was that she looks like my bird Holmes, who has a benign fatty tumor on one of her wings.

Is one of her wings bigger, or is she holding the wing forward? I'm not sure from the pic.


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 27, 2015)

Budgiezilla said:


> My first instinct was that she looks like my bird Holmes, who has a benign fatty tumor on one of her wings.
> 
> Is one of her wings bigger, or is she holding the wing forward? I'm not sure from the pic.


I think she's holding it forward.

She can flap and she's been stretching it a lot.

She's eating and hopping around as usual.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my, your baby Marple appears to be very accident prone. 
By looking at the photo it appears she has a dislocated wing, hopefully the vet will be able to easily pop it back up into place.

Does Marple have trouble in balancing?
None of my budgie chicks, even the ones that did the little escapades from the nest at a very young age would injure themselves to that extent and they would squeeze themselves on food dishes at times and do some pretty incredible stunts as well.


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 27, 2015)

She does seem to have trouble balancing, but between the injured foot (which now seems fine) and now the wing, I've barely seen her in a "healthy" state.

I suspect she did it while over-using her wing while compensating for her foot.

I agree that it seems dislocated. I wish I could find someone to pop it back in sooner than Tuesday morning, but we don't have many vets who will take budgies around here.


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Poor little girl. Her wing looks swollen or puffy in the photo, but that's probably the angle as she's holding it forward. I'm glad she's eating and moving about. 
She is a very sweet (and cute) looking girl.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Poor little Miss Marple! She sure hasn't been having an easy time of things lately. 

Lots of kisses to her from the FaeryBee Flock and wishes that she'll be feeling better very soon. :hug:

*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I would move perches, food, everything, down low for now...poor little girl has been having a rough week...


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh poor Marple I hope she's okay and that the vet can help her.


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes, good point! I will remove some of the perches I replaced after I thought her foot was better.



Jonah said:


> I would move perches, food, everything, down low for now...poor little girl has been having a rough week...


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

Lots of good wishes for a prompt recovery to poor little Miss Marple. I hope she gets well soon.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Goodness, Miss Marple! She's had a rough week! I hope she gets better soon! :fingerx:


----------

